# Importation of turtles/tortoises/eggs into Canada is illegal (discussion thread)



## Tom (Feb 21, 2011)

Discussion pertaining to this thread - http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread...ses-eggs-into-Canada-is-illegal#axzz1GUUNuZGu

What a wonderful government you have up there. So nice of them to protect all you ignorant Canadians from the scourge of tortoise born salmonella. Its a wonder that any of us are even still alive down here. What would you all do up there without your omnipotent government to look out for you?


----------



## Isa (Feb 21, 2011)

*RE: Importation of turtles/tortoises/eggs into Canada is ilegal*

Tom I know what you mean with the salmonella, but seriously, I really do not appreciate the name calling!! Calling us Canadian Ignorant is a little too far! You could have just ignored this thread instead of insulting us!!! I posted this thread to inform people that it was not legal, I did not ask for your opinion!


----------



## yagyujubei (Feb 21, 2011)

*RE: Importation of turtles/tortoises/eggs into Canada is ilegal*

I don't understand the threat from eggs.


----------



## Tom (Feb 21, 2011)

*RE: Importation of turtles/tortoises/eggs into Canada is ilegal*



Isa said:


> Tom I know what you mean with the salmonella, but seriously, I really do not appreciate the name calling!! Calling us Canadian Ignorant is a little too far! You could have just ignored this thread instead of insulting us!!! I posted this thread to inform people that it was not legal, I did not ask for your opinion!



I guess you couldn't tell, but I was using EXTREME sarcasm to point out that Canadians ARE NOT ignorant in the least.

I was trying to point out that your government is oppressive and overbearing (even worse than ours) and that Canadians, like the rest of the world, do not need permission from any governmental body to have a pet tortoise. My point is that I think you and any other Canadian has enough sense to make their own decisions about what harmless pets to bring into their homes.

Sorry. Just a misunderstanding. Any offense was intended toward a tyrannical government, NOT the good citizens of Canada.


----------



## Isa (Feb 21, 2011)

*RE: Importation of turtles/tortoises/eggs into Canada is ilegal*

LOL Ah ok, I thought you were saying that Canadians were ignorant  Sorry about my reply.

I thought there was a better explanation than that. But I am still asking my self, why is it ok for all reptiles but not tortoises and turtles, I guess we will never know.
Pet stores and breeders here (there are not a lot) know that and tortoises here are expensive. Per exemple, I have paid 400$ + taxes for Hermy.


----------



## mike1011 (Feb 21, 2011)

*RE: Importation of turtles/tortoises/eggs into Canada is ilegal*

I crossed the border last Sept. to visit the Falls, didnt bring any torts but did bring three kids infected with God only knows! We visited Marine World, its a zoo/amusement park and a great place for the family. Only five minutes from the Falls on the Canadian side. Doesnt pertain but thought its worth mentioning.


----------



## jackrat (Feb 21, 2011)

*RE: Importation of turtles/tortoises/eggs into Canada is ilegal*

Are chickens illegal in Canada?


----------



## Tom (Feb 21, 2011)

*RE: Importation of turtles/tortoises/eggs into Canada is ilegal*



Isa said:


> LOL Ah ok, I thought you were saying that Canadians were ignorant  Sorry about my reply.
> 
> I thought there was a better explanation than that. But I am still asking my self, why is it ok for all reptiles but not tortoises and turtles, I guess we will never know.
> Pet stores and breeders here (there are not a lot) know that and tortoises here are expensive. Per exemple, I have paid 400$ + taxes for Hermy.



Sorry Isa. I'm just extremely frustrated and angry about more and more government interference/intrusion into all of our daily lives. It usually doesn't make any sense, but that doesn't seem to stop them, or motivate any one else to stop them.


----------



## Isa (Feb 21, 2011)

*RE: Importation of turtles/tortoises/eggs into Canada is ilegal*

Tom, I know what you mean... 
I always thought it was not allowed because the gvt did not want people to take tortoises from the wild, I always thought it was for protecting the tortoises and turtles! I hope they do know that all reptile can cary the salmonela lol.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 21, 2011)

*RE: Importation of turtles/tortoises/eggs into Canada is illegal*

does canada allow foreign money? It also carries salmonella. Sarcasm is sometimes hard to recognize on a forum, it has happened to me.


----------



## montana (Feb 21, 2011)

*RE: Importation of turtles/tortoises/eggs into Canada is illegal*

Its like that in North Carolina too 

Soon to be in a town near you ....


----------



## raac2122 (Mar 11, 2011)

*RE: Importation of turtles/tortoises/eggs into Canada is illegal*

i live in Canada and i think its stupid..... stupid kids and shove tortoises in there mouths (mom told me that). i want a Russian tortoise so bad. but i cant find a breeder or anything in Canada!


----------



## Mean Guy (Mar 11, 2011)

*RE: Importation of turtles/tortoises/eggs into Canada is ilegal*



Tom said:


> Sorry Isa. I'm just extremely frustrated and angry about more and more government interference/intrusion into all of our daily lives. It usually doesn't make any sense, but that doesn't seem to stop them, or motivate any one else to stop them.



I agree, which as you probably know, is no different than the oppressive and misinformed laws against Pit Bulls here in many communities in the states. It is just frustrating, but we also have to understand that often times it is the populace that demands laws from their representatives, and the populace does not care if they themselves are informed or not. It is what they think and that is all that matters.


----------



## Angi (Mar 11, 2011)

*RE: Importation of turtles/tortoises/eggs into Canada is illegal*

I am with Jackrat on this. What about chickens? Also other birds. Do you have some sort of free range chicken law to keep the salmonilla down. I don't worry much about salmonilla with my torts, but am very careful with my turtle and store bought chicken eggs.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 16, 2011)

*RE: Importation of turtles/tortoises/eggs into Canada is illegal*



Angi said:


> I am with Jackrat on this. What about chickens? Also other birds. Do you have some sort of free range chicken law to keep the salmonilla down. I don't worry much about salmonilla with my torts, but am very careful with my turtle and store bought chicken eggs.


I do also.


----------



## cross7fu (Apr 7, 2011)

I've been wondering this question, and planning to import a couple of turtles to Canada this year. English is not my mother language, I really want to clarify about the import requirements.

"*Until a Risk Assessment demonstrates safety*, no permits will be issued for turtle and tortoise eggs for personal use or commercial purposes (i.e. pet stores)."

From whom? and where?
Does this mean if my turtle, who lives in another country, does not contain salmonella and any other diseases, and demonstrated to it, I could import it to Canada as a pet?

And as mentioned in the post

"the only way it will be possible is if you live in another Country and have a tortoise or turtle, move in Canada and have the import permit."

Does this mean if I have a non-Canadian passport and import permit from the country where I and the turtle come from, I can legally import my turtle?

I really want to make this clear, any reply would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Cross7fu:

Welcome to the forum!! 

May we know your name?

It is the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) that establishes the import requirements for all animals (including domestic pets) entering Canada.

http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/anim...mphe.shtml

Read more: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread...ses-eggs-into-Canada-is-illegal#ixzz1IwUnJNyj


----------



## cross7fu (Apr 8, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi Cross7fu:
> 
> Welcome to the forum!!
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the welcome! you can just call me Cross.
The first link you posted is not working, I guess it is the page about "Importation of Amphibians and Reptiles"?
I have read about it and I think I was reading the wrong section. I was reading about turtle/tortoise eggs which I'm actually looking for import requirements for turtle/tortoise LOL.
So, in order to import a pet turtle to Canada, I need a permit from government of Canada, how about a health certificate and petstore receipt? I'm an emigrant and now I've got my Canadian citizenship, can I still import my turtle from another country?


----------



## Isa (Apr 9, 2011)

cross7fu said:


> I've been wondering this question, and planning to import a couple of turtles to Canada this year. English is not my mother language, I really want to clarify about the import requirements.
> 
> "*Until a Risk Assessment demonstrates safety*, no permits will be issued for turtle and tortoise eggs for personal use or commercial purposes (i.e. pet stores)."
> 
> ...



Hello and Welcome to the forum 

"the only way it will be possible is if you live in another Country and have a tortoise or turtle, move in Canada and have the import permit"

It means that if you live in another Country (If you are not Canadian) and you are comming to live in Canada, you can ask for the import permit to the Canadian Government. If you are Canadian and you want to import a torotise, you can not. The link does not work on the weekend. But if you try it on Monday morning, it will works. 

Since you already live in Canada, I do not think you will be able to import your tortoise or turtle because the vet told me that the pet turtle or toroise must arrived at the duty with its owner. You should give them a call on Monday 

Good luck and let us know what they say...


----------



## cross7fu (Apr 10, 2011)

Isa said:


> cross7fu said:
> 
> 
> > I've been wondering this question, and planning to import a couple of turtles to Canada this year. English is not my mother language, I really want to clarify about the import requirements.
> ...


Thank you Isa, I just sent an email to CFIA, I'll let you know the answer.


----------



## Isa (Apr 10, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## dmmj (Apr 10, 2011)

So say I was moving to canada (being an american) I could import my tortoise with me, but If I was a canadian living in the US and then moved back to canada I could not take my tortoise with me?


----------



## Angi (Apr 10, 2011)

This seems so wierd to me. Is Canada salmonella free and trying to keep it out? That is the only way I can wrap my head around this as salmonella comes from many animals. I can understand making people get permits for a pet that counld be dangerous or hurt the enviroment if it was realeased.


----------



## Isa (Apr 11, 2011)

DMMJ I am sure you could bring your tortoises back with you if you lived in the USA since you were living in another Country. 
Angi, It is not only for salmonella, it is also for other patogen and bacterias.


----------



## cross7fu (Apr 17, 2011)

hi guys, I was super busy last week and didn't get a chance to tell u what CFIA answered me.
anyways, what I've got from them is if I want to import a turtle from my country to Canada as a pet, 
I need to bring it with me in person, and I need an import permit, which I need to apply 30 days before 
me and my turtle arrive. 
So from my understanding we can bring turtles to Canada based on these two conditions, and of course
if the turtle is in CITES list we need to apply for an CITES permit as well.


----------



## Isa (Apr 17, 2011)

cross7fu said:


> hi guys, I was super busy last week and didn't get a chance to tell u what CFIA answered me.
> anyways, what I've got from them is if I want to import a turtle from my country to Canada as a pet,
> I need to bring it with me in person, and I need an import permit, which I need to apply 30 days before
> me and my turtle arrive.
> ...



Thanks for letting us know 
Are you living in Canada now?


----------



## cross7fu (Apr 18, 2011)

Isa said:


> cross7fu said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys, I was super busy last week and didn't get a chance to tell u what CFIA answered me.
> ...


Yes I am
and I'm planning to import 2 turtles from hong kong, hope it works.


----------



## Isa (Apr 18, 2011)

cross7fu said:


> Yes I am
> and I'm planning to import 2 turtles from hong kong, hope it works.



Will you go back there or will someone else will bring the turtles with them?


----------



## cross7fu (Apr 18, 2011)

Isa said:


> cross7fu said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I am
> ...


I will and I have to go back there and bring them to canada


----------



## Isa (Apr 18, 2011)

cross7fu said:


> Isa said:
> 
> 
> > cross7fu said:
> ...



Cool, let us know when they get here


----------



## Zouave (Apr 18, 2011)

cross7fu said:


> I will and I have to go back there and bring them to canada



Bring me one!


----------



## cross7fu (Apr 19, 2011)

Zouave said:


> cross7fu said:
> 
> 
> > I will and I have to go back there and bring them to canada
> ...


LOL
just out of curious, what kind of asian tortoise is the rarest in north america?


----------



## Hustler (Apr 21, 2011)

I was under the impression that there were a few stores in ontario that recieved import permits for sale purposes and that they had been bringing in tortoises for the last year every few months???
Ive met a few guys with educational permits but when they expire they have to be shipped back or taken to a zoo as far as i understand? either way they cant keep them or sell them.
Ive imported CITES fish from singapore captive bred in farms ect ect..... I dont see how we cant do the same with torts out of say the USA???
Is there no way to challenge this seeing as there is really no basis for the laws when cases overflowing with bally pythins and lizards covered in mites are crossing the boarder daily with no observations???
Sorry this is a touchy topic for me as there are VERY few breeders out my way and shipping a tort across canada ends up costing as much as the tort itself with the prices we have to pay its insane.... PJs Pets west edmonton mall $800 for a baby northern redfoot.... and it sold....


----------



## Turt39 (Jul 29, 2011)

i know that this thread has long been dead....

but i'm officially really frustrated that i have been unsuccessful with getting any good leads that will get me a tortoise in BC, Canada. how disappointing..... RES are out and about swimming amongst the potentially salmonella-tainted water, so how is that any different than a cute little tortoise...

Canada is a great country..... but some of their rules/regulations just don't make sense. the closest way that i can get my hands on one is to smuggle it through the US border.... but imagine the consequences.... sigh....


----------



## tortoises101 (Aug 10, 2011)

Turt39 said:


> i know that this thread has long been dead....
> 
> but i'm officially really frustrated that i have been unsuccessful with getting any good leads that will get me a tortoise in BC, Canada. how disappointing..... RES are out and about swimming amongst the potentially salmonella-tainted water, so how is that any different than a cute little tortoise...
> 
> Canada is a great country..... but some of their rules/regulations just don't make sense. the closest way that i can get my hands on one is to smuggle it through the US border.... but imagine the consequences.... sigh....



You're not alone on this. I've went over the option of smuggling more than once.


----------



## bobbymoore (Aug 10, 2011)

Tom said:


> Discussion pertaining to this thread - http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread...ses-eggs-into-Canada-is-illegal#axzz1GUUNuZGu
> 
> What a wonderful government you have up there. So nice of them to protect all you ignorant Canadians from the scourge of tortoise born salmonella. Its a wonder that any of us are even still alive down here. What would you all do up there without your omnipotent government to look out for you?



ignorant canadains? really you dont see canadians on here talking about the people from the u.s im pretty sure your the ignorant one


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 10, 2011)

Bobby: That was said tongue-in-cheek. He was not disparaging the people, but rather the government. Please read his apology in post #4.


----------



## bobbymoore (Aug 10, 2011)

nah its just the fact that he would be so rude to say it

and its B.S that you can import tortoises i just bought one out of new jersey and hes going to be here friday morning


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 10, 2011)

Let us know if you actually receive it. We had a member last year who ordered and paid for a tortoise from Florida (I think that was where it was coming from) from a reputable tortoise seller, and the tortoise was not allowed past the border. I don't remember the outcome, whether the member ever got his money back or not.


----------



## Kristina (Aug 10, 2011)

bobbymoore said:


> nah its just the fact that he would be so rude to say it
> 
> and its B.S that you can import tortoises i just bought one out of new jersey and hes going to be here friday morning





Tom's comment was sarcastic. He was not calling Canadians ignorant, he meant exactly the opposite. It was a joke.


----------



## bobbymoore (Aug 10, 2011)

Kristina said:


> bobbymoore said:
> 
> 
> > nah its just the fact that he would be so rude to say it
> ...





didnt seem very funny


----------



## Isa (Aug 10, 2011)

bobbymoore said:


> Kristina said:
> 
> 
> > bobbymoore said:
> ...





I agree with the others, Tom was being sarcastic and was not insulting Canadians at all . Let us know if you receive your little one, I hope you do. The thing is maybe it will work but remember that it is not legal and remember that maybe you will never receive the tortoise because A)he is stucked at the border B) the breeder never sent it and just wanted your money. I would never try to order a tortoise from elsewhere because I would be way to scared that the little one get stuck at the border, I dont think it is a chance to take.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 10, 2011)

I imagine you could overnight it to canada and just not label it, a big risk for sure, and I am not saying to do so.


----------



## Tom (Aug 10, 2011)

Bobby, that was pure sarcasm. I really thought it was obvious, but I guess not. I know lots of Canadians personally and not one of them is ignorant. I have no reason whatsoever to insult Canadians. I was simply trying to insult your government's non-sensical laws. I have a big problem with stupid laws and oppressive government on any side of any border. We have some pretty counter-productive and dumb laws down here too...

I apologize, again, for any misunderstanding of my opinion of Canadians and their intelligence level. Just to be clear, and in plain English, I have NO problem with any Canadians and I do NOT think Canadian's are ignorant.

Well wait. There was one Canadian guy in college who was trying to steal my girlfriend... I DID have a problem with him. But he still wasn't ignorant. In fact he was pretty clever about it. Still, he did not succeed, but I digress...


----------



## Isa (Aug 10, 2011)

Tom said:


> Well wait. There was one Canadian guy in college who was trying to steal my girlfriend... I DID have a problem with him. But he still wasn't ignorant. In fact he was pretty clever about it. Still, he did not succeed, but I digress...



LOL


----------



## dmmj (Aug 10, 2011)

What's a Canadian?


----------



## bobbymoore (Aug 10, 2011)

i will let everyone know when i get him i did alot of reserch oon this guy and i have talked to people in northen ontario he gave me there phone numbers and i know they were legit because in canada there is a town called peterbrough i have cousins that live there and there area code is a 705 and i called the lady and she said she had NO problem getting it over here and if not im taking a trip to jersey


----------



## dmmj (Aug 10, 2011)

we are just concerned it may be held up at the border, that's all


----------



## Ebillan (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd think they should still be available at reptile expos, shouldn't they?
I haven't been to one- I should ask my friend who has been- but I would think they'd sell tortoises.
They sell lizards and other reptiles, after all, which also carry salmonella. (Though mind you, tonnes of things do. Cats can even carry it.)

If there's an expo near you, I'd think that's the easiest way to get one. If you're in Ontario, here are the dates & locations; http://www.reptileexpo.ca/


----------

